# Sergeant Michael Todd May



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Michael Todd May*

Monongalia County Sheriff's Department, West Virginia

End of Watch: Saturday, February 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Location:* Pennsylvania
*Incident Date:* 2/18/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Charged with homicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial 


Sergeant Michael May was killed while pursuing a vehicle across the West Virginia - Pennsylvania state line.

The vehicle had been involved in a hit-and-run accident shortly before 1:00 am. Approximately 20 minutes later, officers from the Granville Police Department stopped the vehicle and called for assistance from the Monongalia County Sheriff's Department. The driver refused to exit the vehicle and then drove away with officers in pursuit.

The pursuit crossed into Pennsylvania and the driver got onto I-79 southbound back towards West Virginia. Approximately one mile north of the state line the driver rammed Sergeant May's patrol car, causing it to crash. Sergeant May was transported to a hospital in Morgantown, West Virginia, where he died a short time later.

The driver of the vehicle was charged with homicide by vehicle in Pennsylvania.

Sergeant May had served with the Monongalia County Sheriff's Department for 10 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Al Kisner
Monongalia County Sheriff's Department
155 Chancery Row
Morgantown, WV 26505

Phone: (304) 291-7260

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21196-sergeant-michael-todd-may#ixzz1ml7uN6jv​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

RIP Sgt May


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant May


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

